# FreeNAS: USB NIC load ASIX 88178



## bniklas (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,

have the Plugable USB2-E1000 USB NIC. 

Under FreeNAS 9.1.1 64 Bit I copied the if_axe.ko driver from FreeBSD 9.1 amd into /boot/kernel.
Also tried the driver vom Free4NAS.

Then tried to load the driver with: kldload if_axe.ko

But following message appears: kldload: can't load if_axe.ko: Exec format error

The same with load to /boot/loader.conf:
if_axe_load="YES"

But the NICwill not load. What can I do?

Thanks!!!


----------

